# LMU MFA Screenwriting...Thoughts, Info, Bueller?



## Lame Forum Name (Jun 20, 2009)

Howdy-do, my first post here.  Happened upon this site a few weeks ago, when doing a general search for "LMU screenwriting."  Seems like the best resource for grad-level film school info -- which makes sense, given the nature of this site.

So anyway, I applied to several film schools this past year.  Blatantly missed UCLA's deadline, and also missed USC's deadline, although they did accept my application for review after the fact, which was subsequently denied -- surprise, surprise.

In any case, I was accepted to LMU almost immediately.  After careful consideration, I went with LMU (STILL waiting to hear back from Chapman, although I got my application in somewhat late there as well; not holding my breath/regretting).

Getting down to the brass tacks, as they say, LMU appears to be an excellent school.  From what information I've gathered via faculty, online write-ups, etc, the place is excellent.  That said, I'm not hearing much from actual students.  The LMU presence on this site is nil, and I'm unaware of any notable LMU grads -- although I'm sure there are many out there.

So please, enlighten me.  What's the story with LMU?  I think I'll be in for a great experience either way, but am curious to know anything you know that I might not know (or something like that).

Maybe I'll see some of you this fall?

-JB


----------



## skipper (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm in the same boat as you in terms of specific knowledge about LMU. But despite my lack of information, I'm heading out there in the fall for Screenwriting and I have to admit that I'm a little excited to see that you're from the east coast as well


----------



## rtrevino25 (Jun 21, 2009)

Notable LMU screenwriting alumni:

Brian Helgeland - Mystic River, LA Confidential
Academy AwardÂ®-Winning Screenwriter

Patrick Melton - Feast
Co-Writer, Project Greenlight Winner

James Wong + Glenn Morgan - The X-Files, Final Destination
Writer/Producer/Director

Jack Orman - ER, JAG, Dr. Vegas
Writer/Producer

Kimberly Costello - Melrose Place, JAG, The Pretender, Wasteland, The Division
Writer

Steve Franks - Big Daddy
Writer

Winifred Hervey - The Cosby Show, The Golden Girls, The Fresh Prince of Bel- Air, In the House, The Steve Harvey Show
Writer


----------



## Nervousaurus Rex (Jun 22, 2009)

I'll be attending LMU this fall.  I've been looking at the classes over and over, I like the program, and it's getting me excited.


----------

